# BiOrb LIFE Vs Fluval chi



## Shedeivl (Aug 8, 2013)

I've put a Fluval chi on lay-by as I own a Naturopathy business and though this would be a nice to have in my office with a betta and perhaps some other small fish, I liked calming factor of the filtration system and that it's not as loud as my old tank not as big either as i only have a small space too keep it.

But then Saw the BiOrb LIFE mg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lphr9sxVcI4 :greenyay:

set up on you tube and just fell in love so now I'm torn and want to know some pro's and con's of each 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lphr9sxVcI4


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

The BiOrb Life is bigger, and a LOT more expensive than the Chi. I have the Chi, and I really don't think the flow around the waterfall is good for an extremely big-finned male--my halfmoon hated it, but my plakat seems perfectly happy there. You do have to top it off with water every other day or so, as it loses a lot to evaporation. The light it comes with is really only good for very low-light plants, and those barely. It's a very nice size for a desktop, though, is a pretty set-up, and is a nice amount of space for a betta.

I don't have a BiOrb and so can't compare them for you.


----------



## Shedeivl (Aug 8, 2013)

The money doesn't bother me as I will have to pay it off on lay-by either way it will just take longer to pay for the biOrb I just looking for an investment Aquarium as it will problem be the one I'll have for a long time 

Do you think cause the BiOrb is bigger you could do more with it then the Chi ?


----------



## kalliburr (Aug 8, 2013)

I had a regular biOrb back in the day. The filtration system is TERRIBLE, and you have to use their gravel in order for it to work properly. I just replaced my biOrb with a Fluval Chi, and I honestly like it a LOT more. Better filter, less surface agitation, and I get more flexibility with what I want in my tank.


----------



## Shedeivl (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh ok thanx Kalliburr


----------



## kalliburr (Aug 8, 2013)

No problem. To be fair, I also did not have that particular type of biOrb. But I also just had a lot of problems with mine. The motor for the air pump going, not being able to use a different substrate, the light never working, just a bunch of things. Granted, I did have my biOrb for 7 years, so a lot of it could have been wear and tear, but I only kept replacing parts because my mother wouldn't buy a new tank until recently.

I bought my Fluval Chi very recently, but I love it. And you can purchase a cover for it to keep your betta from jumping out.


----------



## Shedeivl (Aug 8, 2013)

I've had Many tanks most of them second hand so this will be the frist tank I get to choice for myself I'm so excited but don't want to pick the wrong one


----------

